# Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen



## webwatcher (2 August 2010)

Kommentar: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen - Politik - Augsburger Allgemeine


> Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen
> Immer mehr Menschen in Deutschland werden per Telefon abgezockt, klagen Bundesnetzagentur und Justizministerin. Doch das Gejammer ist scheinheilig. Telefonbetrug wird schon seit Jahren in Deutschland geduldet.



https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/a...mert-hilflos-gegen-0900-Telefonbetrueger.html


> Antispam e. V. News
> Samstag, 31. Juli 2010
> Bundesnetzagentur jammert hilflos gegen 0900-Telefonbetrüger


----------



## toto68 (2 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Wie wäre es mit einer Petition bei Bundestag es gib ja genug Betroffene :roll:


----------



## dvill (2 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

heise online - Justizministerin will scharf gegen Telefonbetrug vorgehen


> Die Bundesministerin forderte von ihren Länderkollegen rasche Aufklärung, warum die Täter bislang kaum zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.


Legaler Betrug durch Unwissenheit und Untätigkeit der zuständigen Personen und Behörden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Die meint das wrklich ernst? Was ist ihr Job? Justizministerin? Unfassbar. Sie hat noch nichts von Telefonbetrug mitgekriegt? Für wie dumm will man uns verkaufen und: für wie dumm kann man dieses Land verkaufen?
Der Kommentar in der Augsburger Allgemeinen ist spitze! Möge er gelesen werden - auch und gerade von der Ministerin...


----------



## webwatcher (3 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Trittbrettfahrer  von links. 
heise online - Linke will schärferen Kampf gegen Telefonwerbung


> Die Bundesnetzagentur müsse vor der Zuteilung einer Rufnummer das Geschäftsmodell einer Firma prüfen.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...-Businessplan/forum-183634/msg-18924797/read/


> Schicken Sie uns ihren Businessplan
> aha, ja der ist ok.
> Sie wollen nicht bescheissen. Toll.
> Brav, hier haben Sie ihre Nummer...
> Schön wer noch an Ehrlichkeit glaubt


Es würde reichen, die  vorhandenen Kompetenzen und Mittel konsequent auszuschöpfen.

ansonsten wird an allen Fronten weiter gekaspert


> Die Unionsfraktion ist offen für eine Gesetzesverschärfung. "Wo es notwendig sein wird, müssen die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen angepasst werden", so CDU-Verbraucherpolitikerin Lucia Puttrich. Bundesjustizministerin Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger (FDP) prüft, ob das etwa ein Jahr alte Gesetz gegen unlautere Telefonwerbung zahnlos ist oder nicht.


----------



## dvill (8 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

FST: EU-Kommission sieht Selbstregulierung als legitimes Mittel


> „Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir als Regulierungsbehörde in zehn Jahren am Mehrwertdienste-Markt keine Rolle mehr spielen würden, weil freiwillige Verhaltensstandards, wie die des FST, den Markt vollständig selbst regulieren“, so das Fazit von Dr. Iris Henseler-Unger (Vizepräsidentin BNetzA).


Diese Vorhersage trifft die heutige Lage nicht so ganz ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Bedarf an so was?

Das ist so weit an der Realität vorbei, dass mir die Worte fehlen.
Die von der Industrie gewünschte "freiwillige Regulation" ist in Europa gescheitert - es sei denn, man sieht es aus Sicht der Kriminellen und Graubereichsausloter. Falls das eine Sichtweise ist, die die Vizepräsidentin der BnetzA für die richtige hält, sollte sie dies bitte so erklären, damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen.

Was glaubt diese Frau eigentlich, warum die britische OFCOM der britischen Regulierungsbehörde genauer auf die Finger schaut? Weil wir *MEHR* Regulierung brauchen - nicht weniger. Wenn sie das nicht als Folgerung aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre sehen kann, soll sie sich vom Acker machen und Matthias Kurth gleich mitnehmen. Die können dann ja gemeinsam zur ITU wechseln oder ihr Wissen um Regulierung bei dtms einbringen.

Dass von Seiten der FST-Schwadronierer, bei denen Firmen das Sagen haben, die ungestraft öffentlich erklären dürfen, die BnetzA an der Nase herumführen zu wollen, so ein Gerede kommt, ist ja ok - aber dass die BnetzA da mitplappert, ist inakzeptabel.


> Dr. Iris Henseler-Unger (Vizepräsidentin BNetzA), Achim Wehrmann (DTAG / FST-Vorstand), Renatus Zilles (Next ID GmbH / FST-Vorstand)


Was für ein Triumvirat!


----------



## Wembley (9 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Diese Idee ist ausbaufähig. Vielleicht hören wir vom Verkehrsminister in naher Zukunft folgendes:


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das Verkehrszentralregister in Flensburg in zehn Jahren keine Rolle mehr spielen würde, weil freiwillige Verhaltensstandards, wie die des ADAC, vom Staat verordnete Verkehrsstrafen völlig überflüssig machen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

A Flascherl Wein, der is narrisch guat!


----------



## dvill (10 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

heise online - Verbraucherministerium erhöht Druck bei Warteschleifen


> Verbraucherstaatssekretärin Klöckner verlangt auch ein schärferes Vorgehen gegen illegale Telefonwerbung. "Scheinbar verstehen einige unlautere Anbieter nur eine Sprache: Man muss ihnen das Gewerbe entziehen." Sie fordert Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaften durch die Länder. "Was nützt das beste Gesetz, wenn in der Praxis vor Ort ein Vergehen nicht verfolgt wird?"


Ach was.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*



> Gewerbe entziehen. Sie fordert Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaften


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Was ist das, der Gewerbeentzug? Etwa das > HIER <? Na und? Man nehme einen "Strohmann", statte den mit den erforderlichen Vollmachten aus und weiter gehts!


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*



> "Was nützt das beste Gesetz, wenn in der Praxis vor Ort ein Vergehen nicht verfolgt wird?"


Keine Ahnung, aber mal schöne Sommerlochphrasen dreschen. Es fehlt sehr wohl (auch) am gesetzlichen Rahmen: Wenn etwas, das der gesunde Menschenverstand "Betrug" nennt, laut StGB kein Betrug ist, fehlt da was. 

Würde der gesetzliche Rahmen ausreichend sein, müsste es ja wohl (nachdem dieEinstellungen - wie gefordert - der Frau Ministerin vorgelegt wurden) Dutzende von Strafverfahren gegen Staatsanwälte und Richter geben, die Ermittlungsverfahren einstellen und/oder Verfahren nicht vor Gericht zulassen. Das wäre dann nämlich Strafvereitelung im Amt (wenn eben der gesetzliche Rahmen vorhanden wäre)

Und meinen "Rechnungslegungsbetrug" gibt es ja auch noch nicht ("Wer zu Unrecht den Eindruck einer Zahlungspflicht erweckt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu ... bestraft")

"Gewerbe entziehen" - das würde z.B. Sinn machen bei den höheren Ebenen der Kette (um bei Telefonbetrug zu bleiben). Verpflichtung, die Kunden (denen man sein Netz oder seine Nummern gibt) inklusive deren Geschäftsmodelle genau zu prüfen und bei Vernachlässigung verlieret man seine Netzbetreiberlizenz.

Ein Unternehemn wie die D*** AG in Mainz, das vor laufender Kamera erkennbar unlautere Absichten eines (potentiellen) Kunden akzeptiert oder gar unterstützt, muß weg vom Markt. Und zwar... Hopp Hopp


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Frau Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger meinte doch, Gewinnanrufe seien Betrug (ich teile ihre Auffassung, obwohl ich mich da wesentlich besser auskenne als unsere Frau Ministerin *grins*)



> Bundesjustizministerin Sabine Leutheusser- Schnarrenberger (FDP) will  Telefonbetrügern das Handwerk legen. Falsche Gewinnversprechen von  Betrügern am Telefon seien «ganz klar» strafbar, sagte sie der  «Süddeutschen Zeitung» (Montag).



Bei Pinganrufen wurde das Justizministerium im Zusammenhang mit dem Kasperletheater der Ober- General- Nummern- und sonstwie-Staatsanwälte aus Hannover/Celle zu seiner Meinung befragt. Man antwortete dort sehr vorsichtig...



> Für die Beurteilung eines Verhaltens als Straftat (...) sind (...) die Justitbehörden der einzelnen Länder zuständig. Insbesondere ist das Bundesministerium der Justiz auch nicht befugt, Staatsanwaltschaften der Länder zu einem bestimmten Verhalten, wie etwa der Einleitung und Durchführung von Ermittlungsverfahren, anzuhalten



Damals im Oktober 2009 erklärte das Ministerium, 





> dass die weitere Entwicklung im Hinblick auf einen eventuellen gesetzgeberischen Handlungsbedarf von hier aus intensiv beobachtet wird



Da erstaunt das Erstaunen der Frau Ministerin schon, wenn sie nun mit Telefonbetrug konfrontiert wird. Von ihren - nun ja... sagen wir einmal... nicht so wirklich fundierten Aussagen wollen wir mal gar nicht reden...
Es ist natürlich prima, sommerlochfüllend und bürgernah Forderungen aufzustellen, zu denen man gar nicht berechtigt ist. Toll. Da kann man hinterher ich-hätte-ja-wollen-aber schnarren.


----------



## webwatcher (15 September 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Und wieder wird auf den Putz gehauen:
heise online - Verbraucherschutzminister: Maßnahmen gegen Telefon-Abzocke zu lasch



> Baden-Württembergs Verbraucherschutzminister Rudolf Köberle (CDU) hat härtere Maßnahmen gegen unerlaubte Telefon-Werbung gefordert. "Es zeichnet sich bereits jetzt ab, dass die neuen Bußgelder und die Ausdehnung des Widerrufsrechts nicht ausreichen, um die unerlaubten Telefonanrufe effektiv einzudämmen", sagte Köberle der dpa. Die Verbraucherschutzminister treffen sich am Donnerstag unter dem Vorsitz Brandenburgs zu einer Konferenz in Potsdam, um wichtige Themen miteinander zu koordinieren.


----------



## bernhard (18 September 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

heise online - Ministerkonferenz will gegen Telefonabzocke vorgehen


> Nach dem Willen der Verbraucherminister sollen per Telefon geschlossene Kaufverträge künftig nur nach schriftlicher Bestätigung rechtsgültig werden. Darauf haben sich die Minister der Länder bei der ihrer Konferenz in Potsdam am Freitag verständigt.


Wer's glaubt ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 November 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Bundesnetzagentur will mehr Ermittlungsbefugnisse bei Telefonbetrug - Yahoo! Finanzen

Matthias Kurth, das oberste Wattestäbchen, fordert "mehr Ermittlungsbefugnisse" für seine Behörde (an und für sich eine gute Forderung, sofern Personal und Kompetenz sich seitens der Behörde mit entsprechender Motivation kombinieren. Ostern. Weihnachten. Sommerferienbeginn. An einem Tag. EOT.)

Eine "zügige und deutliche Erhöhung" des Bußgeldrahmens auf 500.000 Euro  in jedem einzelnen Fall hätte "abschreckende Wirkung", sagte Kurth

Ach ja? Wenn es, wie im Artikel steht, um *zweistellige Millionenbeträge  *geht, dann sind 500.000 Euro, wie Kurth meint, abschreckend. Klaro. Genauso abschreckend, wie Bewährungsstrafen und Geldstrafen unterhalb des Profits bei Dialerbetrug. Aber sicher. Geldstrafen müssen *strafend* sein, jede Begrenzung ist Unsinn, denn wenn die Geldstrafe lediglich ein "Kalkulationsfaktor" ist, der Betrugserlöse verringert, schreckt es *organisierte Kriminelle* nicht wirkungsvoll ab. [Das schrieb übrigens der von einem Dialer geneppte international angesehene Geldwäsche- und Wirtschaftskriminalitätsexperte Jeffrey Robinson bereits 2004]

(genausowenig wie "Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbote", deren faktische Umsetzung *niemals überprüft wurde und bezweifelt werden muß* - dieses Thema vertiefe ich hier aber nicht schon wieder)

"Von August 2009 bis August 2010 hätten sich mehr als 200.000 Bürger an die Netzagentur gewandt."

Es mag schon sein, dass die Beschwerdezahl gestiegen ist, dennoch handelt es sich bei Telefonbetrug nicht um ein neues Phänomen. Wo waren entsprechende Aussagen des Herrn Kurth in den letzten Jahren? Wie kann es sein, dass zwischen 2004 und 2009 ausschließlich Selbstbeweihräucherung und realitätsferne Erfolgsmeldungen veröffentlicht wurden?

*Bereits vor über drei Jahren schrieb ich in diesem Forum:
*


> Die Lage schönen ist in meinen Augen faktisch fast schon "strukturelle Mitstörung".


Quelle
Belege für diesen Vorwurf haben sich in den darauf folgenden Jahren in Massen ergeben... Die eklatante Differenz zwischen der in den Medien dargestellten "Durchschlagskraft" der BnetzA und der Realität erreichte fast das Niveau der Falschinformation - und das hatte Folgen, die dieser Politik der Schönrederei anzulasten sind.


Die "neuen Töne" des Matthias Kurth sind daher einerseits eine Notwendigkeit, *andererseits aber auch Heuchelei*.

"Die deutsche Justiz greift dem Bericht zufolge inzwischen härter durch. (...) Die Staatsanwaltschaft werfe dem Angeklagten schweren Betrug vor. Die  Firmen hätten ... insgesamt  etwa sechs Millionen Euro widerrechtlich abgebucht. Der Geschäftsmann  sei geständig, er müsse laut Justizkreisen mit mehreren Jahren Gefängnis  rechnen."

Wirklich?

Hamburg, 2005: Prozess wegen Dialerbetrugs, Schadenssumme knapp 5 Mio --> 2 Jahre auf Bewährung und Geldstrafe unterhalb der Betrugssumme

München, 2008: Ermittlungsgruppe "Glücksmillion" - gab es überhaupt jemals eine Anklage???

Offenburg, 2009: 25 Mio Euro Schadenssumme, Bewährungsstrafe und Geldstrafe
Baden Online - Portal der Ortenau

"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans Serif]_Mehrzahl der Anklagepunkte gegen Geständnis und hohe Geldauflage eingestellt"

_[/FONT]"weil die Angeklagten möglicherweise nicht davon ausgehen konnten, dass  ihr Handeln Betrug ist«, erklärte das Gericht. Schmeiser erinnerte  daran, *dass vor November 2002 einige ähnlich gelagerte Fälle eingestellt  worden sind.*"


Müssen die Betrüger also wirklich mit empfindlichen Strafen rechnen oder lehrt die Erfahrung nicht eher, dass sie milde davonkommen, entsprechend der deutschen Justiztradition im Umgang mit komplizierten Betrugsfällen?

Wir werden genau darauf achten...

In der Süddeutschen steht übrigens wieder ein ausführlicher Beitrag des Herrn K.O., "Bei Anruf Betrug". Unter diesem Titel hatte die SZ bereits im Juni 2009 einen Artikel:
Telefonabzocke - Bei Anruf Betrug - Geld - sueddeutsche.de



> Bei einem Umzug kommt so manches zu Tage. Was allerdings Wolfgang K. beim Ausmisten der Wohnung seines behinderten Sohnes entdeckte, versetzte dem 79-Jährigen einen Schlag: *Über mehrere Jahre *hatten dubiose Gewinnspielfirmen seinem Sohn Geld vom Konto abgebucht.



Das Phänomen ist also bereits seit Jahren bekannt. Wenn man dies mit der obigen Aussage aus Offenburg kombiniert, dass bereits *vor 2002* Ermittlungsverfahren eingesetllt wurden, ergibt sich ein Bild der Realität: *Untätigkeit von Justiz und Behörden seit mindestens einem Jahrzehnt!!!*

Eine Münchner Ermittlungsgruppe "Glücksmillion" ermittelte ja auch gegen eine ähnliche Bande, die Überschneidungen im Täterkreis sind für jeden nachlesbar, der Google bedienen kann:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...%F6nix-88-Dialog-Tipp-Eurovox-Gl%FCcksmillion



> Die Staatsanwaltschaft München I führt unter dem Az.: 311 Js 31344/06 ein Verfahren wegen des Verdachts des Betruges



Was ist daraus geworden? Gab es abschreckende Strafen? Warum erlaubte man diesen Leuten jahrelang, einfach weiter zu machen? Wo sind die Fragen des Herrn Ott von der Süddeutschen an die StA München???

Flammkuchenconnection, "Wiener Karussell", "Heppenheimer Sumpf", warum schauten Bundesnetzagentur und Staatsanwaltschaften  jahrelang zu (oder sollte man sogar sagen, dass sie diese Form organisierter Kriminalität "begleitend regulierten"?)



			
				SZ schrieb:
			
		

> Massenweiser Betrug per Telefon kommt vor allem in zwei Formen vor (...)
> Variante zwei des Massenbetrugs, die in einem umfangreichen Verfahren von der StA Mannheim verfolgt wird: Einer Vielzahl von Leuten wird ... mitgeteilt, sie ... müssten sich nun unter einer bestimmten Telefonnummer melden, um ihre Preise zu bekommen



Das ist seit 2002 Thema in Deutschland. Was ist eigentlich aus den Ermittlungen der StA Düsseldorf aus 2005 gegen die "Düsseldorf Connection" geworden? Wo sind die abschreckenden Strafen? Damals gab es Berge von Hinweisen auf eine international agierende "Telefonmafia" und die StA Düsseldorf hatte das auch so formuliert (ich finde leider den Link nicht mehr).

Damals hat die Bundesnetzagentur übrigens nicht einmal mehr Maßnahmen ergriffen gegen den Mißbrauch von 0190-Nummern durch die international agierenden Banden mit der unfassbaren Begründung, "0190-Nummern werden ohnehin bald durch 0900 ersetzt, sodass keine Maßnahmen mehr erforderlich sind" (edit: link)

Was nützt eine Schwerpunktstaatsanwaltschaft, wenn der politische Wille fehlt, die Verbraucher wirksam zu schützen und wenn Oberstaatsanwälte wie in Celle mit großer Arroganz die Arbeit verweigern, weil "die Betroffenen selbst schuld" sind?

Man könnte heute noch reagieren und die Ermittlungen wegen Telefonbetrugs dem BKA übergeben, weil es sich um organisierte Kriminalität handelt.



> Die offizielle OK-Definition (Gemeinsame Arbeitsgruppe Justiz/Polizei, 1990/RiStBV 1991)
> Organisierte Kriminalität ist die *von Gewinn-* oder Macht*streben bestimmte planmäßige Begehung von Straftaten*, die einzeln oder in ihrer Gesamtheit von erheblicher Bedeutung sind, wenn mehr als zwei Beteiligte auf längere oder unbestimmte Dauer arbeitsteilig
> a)unter Verwendung gewerblicher oder geschäftsähnlicher Strukturen,
> b)unter Anwendung von Gewalt oder anderer zur Einschüchterung geeigneter Mittel oder
> ...


Organisierte Kriminalitt: Definitionen

Wo ist diese Forderung bei Matthias Kurth?
Gerade auch wegen der internationalen Querverbindungen wäre es ein längst fälliger Schritt, Telefonbetrug als "organisierte Kriminalität" zu bezeichnen - und zwar ganz formal, damit die Ermittlungen da geführt werden, wo man solche Ermittlungen führen kann: Beim BKA. Zentral.

Aber es macht sich besser, von irgendwelchen Forderungen in der Zukunft zu reden. Sonst kriegt mancher schlecht bezahlte Ex-Postler beim nächsten Branchentreffen am Ende keinen Schampus mehr zum Kaviar-Frühstück.


----------



## technofreak (21 November 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Wirtschaftskriminalität - Bei Anruf Betrug - Wirtschaft - sueddeutsche.de


> Bei Anruf Betrug
> Kriminelle Banden zocken Hunderttausende Gesprächspartner am Telefon ab und ergaunern sich so mehr als 30 Millionen Euro. Ihnen hilft, dass zu wenige Opfer dagegen vorgehen. Nun schlägt die Justiz zurück.


Da glaube ich erst dran, wenn die hinter Gittern sitzen


----------



## Devilfrank (22 November 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Oh schnell mal den Taschenrechner raus.... Moment...
30.000.000,00 Umsatz zu 500.000,00 Bußgeld macht... her und hin, zwei im Sinn... ~ 1,6%.

Na dann...


----------



## Niclas (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Krefeld: Kampf gegen Telefonabzocke | RP ONLINE


> Kampf gegen Telefonabzocke
> *Krefeld* ist eine Hochburg von Telefonbetrügern.
> Jetzt hat die Staatsanwaltschaft ein eigenes Dezernat gegründet.


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*



> Jetzt hat die Staatsanwaltschaft ein eigenes Dezernat gegründet.


So ein Quatsch! Nur weil ein Gruppenleiter vorüber gehend mit womöglich eins/zwei Kollegen da rumwurschtelt, ist noch lange keine Abteilung neu aufgemacht. Dass es Dezernate bei der StA gibt, wage ich ohnehin zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Weil das Politik ist, ist es völlig egal, ob es Quatsch ist oder nicht, solange es gut klingt. 
:wall:
(Krefeld? Ist das dann etwa die Staatsanwaltschaft, die vom Herrn Vision Communication zu Weihnachten den guten Wein kriegt?)


> Bei Staatsanwalt Thomas Pelka (32) laufen seit wenigen Wochen alle Fäden im Kampf *gegen die organisierte Kriminalität per Telefonbetrug* zusammen.


(na, ist er hier schon angemeldet, der Herr Pelka? Ernst gemeint, das - versteht sich.)



organisierte Kriminalität.
http://www.datenbanken.justiz.nrw.de/pls/jmi/jvv_proc_bestand?v_bes_id=1002



> Die Verfolgung der Organisierten Kriminalität ist ein wichtiges Anliegen der Allgemeinheit. Es ist eine zentrale Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden, dieser Erscheinungsform der Kriminalität wirksam und mit Nachdruck zu begegnen.


Da entscheidet sich OK also nicht so sehr von "normaler" Kriminalität 



> Die zügige und wirksame Verfolgung der Organisierten Kriminalität setzt eine aufeinander abgestimmte Organisation der Strafverfolgungsbehörden voraus.





> Zur Aufdeckung und Verfolgung von Organisierter Kriminalität werden beim Bundeskriminalamt, den Landeskriminalämtern sowie in den Flächenstaaten im örtlichen oder regionalen Bereich *an Brennpunkten der Organisierten Kriminalität spezialisierte Dienststellen/ Einheiten eingerichtet bzw. ausgebaut*, die insbesondere deliktsübergreifend und täterorientiert ermitteln.


Hmm. Und da fängt man in Krefeld an? Nöö, das kann nicht gemeint sein...


http://www.datenbanken.justiz.nrw.de/jvv_htm/4201_19901113.htm
"GENERELLE INDIKATOREN ZUR ERKENNUNG OK-RELEVANTER SACHVERHALTE"

interessant.



wenn es also "organisierte Kriminalität" ist, wird so'n Krefelder nennen-wir-es-halt-Dezernat-Aktionismus-Dingens nicht die Lösung sein.


----------



## Niclas (8 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Machenschaften der Gewinnspielmafia - Frontal21 - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek

http://frontal21.zdf.de/ZDFde/download/0,6753,7019178,00.pdf



> Beitrag: Betrüger am Telefon - Machenschaften
> der Gewinnspielmafia
> ...
> C.  F. kennt die Tricks der Branche. Er arbeitete als
> ...


Was hat F. mit den Gewinnbimmlern zu tun?


----------



## Niclas (8 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

http://frontal21.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/5/0,1872,8157605,00.html

"Die kennen keine Grenzen mehr" - Frontal21 - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...566/Legen-Sie-bloss-auf---Abzocker-am-Telefon

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...deo/1035428/Gewinnanruf-von-Erich-Frankenberg


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2011)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*

Rückblende:


dvill schrieb:


> FST: EU-Kommission sieht Selbstregulierung als legitimes Mittel
> 
> 
> > „Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir als Regulierungsbehörde in zehn Jahren am Mehrwertdienste-Markt keine Rolle mehr spielen würden, weil freiwillige Verhaltensstandards, wie die des FST, den Markt vollständig selbst regulieren“, so das Fazit von Dr. Iris Henseler-Unger (Vizepräsidentin BNetzA).
> ...


Wie geht das nun weiter?

http://www.portel.de/nc/nachricht/a...land-loest-bisherigen-fst-verhaltenskodex-ab/


> Der Kodex wurde vollkommen überarbeitet, neu strukturiert und mit zusätzlichen Regelungen zu Werbung in Apps, Vertragsschlüssen via WAP-Billing sowie Anforderungen an sogenannte Outbound-Dialer versehen. „Der DVTM ist der erste Verband, der das Thema Apps präventiv aufgegriffen hat. Der Kodex schafft Standards im Sinne von Verbrauchern, Politik und Wirtschaft“


Werbung in Apps und WAP-Billing, wo war das noch hier im Forum? Richtig z.B.:


dvill schrieb:


> Die Branche in der Abofalle? - Mobile Marketing - ADZINE Online-Marketing
> 
> 
> > Mittels WAP kann man die Kennung eines Handys – die MSISDN – abfragen, die Auskunft über den Provider und den Kunden gibt. Dieses Feature wurde damals zum Abbuchen von Kleinbeträgen durch Drittanbieter unter dem Namen „WAP-Billing“ eingeführt. Die Übertragung der MSISDN geschieht ohne Wissen oder aktives Tun des Handynutzers. Öffnet ein Handynutzer eine WAP-Seite, weiß der Anbieter, wer da geklickt hat – und kann diese Information zum Abbuchen von Geldbeträgen über die Handyrechnung nutzen. Auch dies geschieht wieder ohne Zutun des Handynutzers. Selbst das Billing beim Provider ist automatisiert.
> ...


Wer sind die Mitglieder in dem Verein mit dem tollen Kodex? Diese hier:

DVTM: Mitgliederliste

Das sind also alle Firmen, die gegenüber Endverbrauchern das WAP-Billing auch in der betrügerischen Variante per Telefonabrechnung einkassieren.

Was sind die Ziele des Vereins mit dem tollen Kodex?

openPR.de - Pressemitteilung - DVTM e.V. - Kodex Deutschland für Telekommunikation und Medien löst FST-Verhaltenskodex ab


> Der nun neu benannte Kodex ist seit 14 Jahren im Markt etabliert und genießt hohe Akzeptanz bei Verbrauchern, Politik und Wirtschaft.


Natürlich, es geht um Wohltaten für die Verbraucher. Wie erfahren die Wohltatengenießer denn nun, welche Wohltaten ihnen entgegengebracht werden? Vielleicht hier?

DVTM: Kodex Deutschland

Vor dem Download ist der Lizenzvertrag zu unterschreiben. Man benötigt 100 Euro und unterschreibt die Klausel:


> Es ist dem Lizenznehmer untersagt, den Kodex über den Umfang der Ziffer IV. dieser Vereinbarung hinaus als Ganzes und/oder in Teilen zu drucken, zu vertreiben, abzuändern und/oder an unberechtigte Dritte weiterzugeben. Unberechtigt in diesem Sinne sind alle juristischen und/oder natürliche Personen, die nicht im Rahmen dieser Vereinbarung autorisiert sind. Nutzungsrechte dürfen ohne Zustimmung der Geschäftsführung des DVTM nicht auf Dritte übertragen oder abgetreten werden.


Die Verbraucher kommen nicht so richtig weiter. Bleiben ein paar Fragen offen:

a) Was bringt Verbraucher dazu, den Kodex akzeptieren zu sollen oder müssen, wenn sie ihn nicht kennen dürfen?

b) Was bringt eine Vizepräsidentin der BNetzA dazu, einem Verein mit geheimhaltungsbedürftigen Regeln Aufgaben zuweisen zu wollen, die der demokratischen Kontrolle bedürfen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2011)

*AW: Telefonbetrug in Deutschland: Das geduldete Verbrechen*



dvill schrieb:


> a) Was bringt Verbraucher dazu, den Kodex akzeptieren zu sollen oder müssen, wenn sie ihn nicht kennen dürfen?
> 
> b) Was bringt eine Vizepräsidentin der BNetzA dazu, einem Verein mit geheimhaltungsbedürftigen Regeln Aufgaben zuweisen zu wollen, die der demokratischen Kontrolle bedürfen?


Noch weitere Fragen: Welche Rolle darf ein Verein/Verband überhaupt spielen, wenn innerhalb des Vereins/Verbandes Interessen vermischt werden? 

Beispiele:
Auf einschlägigen Messen tritt der FST auf und präsentiert dabei Folien, auf denen das Logo einer Firma des Vorstands prangt.

Dabei wird diese Firma als "Regulator" vorgestellt.

Beleg:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...-bewaehrtes-team-weiter-aktiv.html#post278011
(und der Folgebeitrag) 

oder hier:
FST eV is Re-Named DVTM: Atlas Interactive Deutschland

Ganz deutlich wird das auch durch folgende Google-Abfrage:
- Google-Suche.

Der DVTM (f.k.a. FST e.V.) darf in Entscheidungsprozessen nicht als neutraler Ansprechpartner bewertet werden. Seine Stellungnahmen sind nicht als neutrale Aussagen zu sehen. Wenn die Bundesnetzagentur dies nicht berücksichtigt, erfüllt sie ihre Aufgabe einmal mehr nicht mit der nötigen Sorgfalt. Die "freiwillige Regulierung" ist ein Konstrukt der Industrie, um Beuteanteile nicht zu gefährden.

Und dieser komische Verein ist nach wie vor im Impressum der Internationalen Regulierer zu lesen: IARN (EARN)
http://www.iarn.org/content/imprint.htm

Ein böser, böser Witz.

Aus dem Tätigkeitsbericht der Bundesnetzagentur 2008 (BT-Drucksache, 17/285)



> Die Bundesnetzagentur arbeitet in internationalen Gremien, wie dem ECC (Electronic Communications Committee), dem CNSA (Contact Network of Spam Authori-
> ties) und dem IARN (International Audiotex Regulators Network) mit anderen Regulierungsbehörden eng zusammen. Im Rahmen dieser Gremienarbeit erfolgt ein Aus-
> tausch über Missbrauchsmethoden und international rechtswidrig handelnde Unternehmen wie auch über erfolgreiche Strategien der Missbrauchsbekämpfung.


Klingt super, ist faktisch ein Witz. Ich sag nur Crosskirk


----------



## dvill (7 März 2012)

http://www.dvtm.net/archiv-details....d]=149&cHash=f97e788185c29e52865f5259b8d3e286


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir als Regulierungsbehörde in zehn Jahren am Mehrwertdienste-Markt keine Rolle mehr spielen würden, weil freiwillige Verhaltensstandards, wie die des FST, den Markt vollständig selbst regulieren


Der Wunsch dürfte zu erfüllen sein: http://www.teltarif.de/jochen-homan...tur-praesident-antrittsbesuch/news/45975.html


> Homann kokettierte damit, dass er aus der Energiepolitik komme und daher mit der TK-Branche noch nicht so vertraut sei.


Die Lobby wird "helfen".


----------

